# Breeders in Northern Cal



## TylerC (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been lurking for some time now and thought I was put this out there. I am currently researching breeders in the greater Bay Area (Sacramento/Sonoma/SF Bay Area) and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations or just overall positive experiences with a breeder based in the greater Bay Area.

If so, a PM would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You don't say what you are looking for, but you might contact Ajay Singh at vom Patiala. I know Ajay and have seen several of his dogs. He is in El Sobrante. This is the only breeder I know personally in that area. 

vom Patiala German Shepherds | Breeder of Working-line German Shepherds


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Karen at vom Rotenwald is great and has nice dogs. Also Rebecca Rodgers at vom Valkyre.

Zwinger vom Roten Wald

index


----------



## DJ BEN (Apr 29, 2013)

You need to get in touch with Camilla Hart of sentinelharts.com. Read her reviews online and you will see what I am talking about. She is near the Sacramento area I believe.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Randy Tyson at Witmer-Tyson. Both Ajay and Karen are members of her club and Ajay has bred to her males.

Ajay Singh: Working lines

Karen Wolff at Roten Wald. Show lines

I know all three and have seen their dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

DJ BEN said:


> You need to get in touch with Camilla Hart of sentinelharts.com. Read her reviews online and you will see what I am talking about. She is near the Sacramento area I believe.


East Bay - Dublin/Pleasanton area.


----------



## TylerC (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the helpful replies& PMs. I am primarily looking for a Family Companion~, and am not planning to show/compete. I am planning to do some obedience, but again not on a competition level. I will keep this thread on hand as I continue my research. Ajay in El Sobrante is very close to my house!


----------



## TylerC (Aug 7, 2012)

Another question ... I have also used the AKC website to locate breeders in my area . Has anyone used their search process to identify breeders or have any experience with breeders through that service?

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aeroguy (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello, I too am looking for reputable breeders in the Bay Area. Any PMs with recommendations would be very helping and appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone can be a "breeder" through the AKC websites. Including back yard breeders. Stick to the ones recommended here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prasadC (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Tyler- Did you find any breeders , I am also looking for breeders. I am looking for family dog.

Prasad


----------



## Karenm (Jan 6, 2015)

I am wondering the same thing. I am headed to Karen's tomorrow. Zwigger Vom Rotten Wald. But I would love to know if Tyler got a GSD as well...


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> Anyone can be a "breeder" through the AKC websites. Including back yard breeders. Stick to the ones recommended here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Any online source is just a starting point. AKC has weaknesses, this web board has weaknesses, there are good breeders on both. There are good breeders with no online presence at all. There are bad breeders with a great online presence. Eventually you have to start talking to people in person.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

You definitely want to get in touch with Camilla at Sentinelharts. Beautiful balanced dogs!


----------



## dano1427 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a sentinel harts dog. Great pooch, and Camilla comes highly recommended.

my dog is on facebook, search for "draego".


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

1987 Westminster Best in Show - Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - BIS Ch. Covy-Tucker Hill's Manhattan ROM OFA


----------

